# Boxers (Oxypilus Distinctus)



## Jenn (May 19, 2007)

Some pictures of my Boxers.



























You can see more here at my photobucket site http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b75/dart3404/


----------



## robo mantis (May 19, 2007)

wow big claws


----------



## OGIGA (May 19, 2007)

Very nice, Jenn! Your mantis really likes to show off its arm.


----------



## yen_saw (May 21, 2007)

I really like the first pic Jenn. It is like telling you not to mess around or get a KO.... a knock out pic istead!


----------



## mrblue (May 21, 2007)

really lovely photos, brilliant. mine arent as good but in the interest of adding, here is the old skin from one that moulted last night:






i think it is between L5 and L6. i will try to get some good ones of actual mantids tomorrow.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 22, 2007)

1cm? for L5, thats quite small!


----------



## Ben.M (May 22, 2007)

Beautiful mantis, he really does like to show of his claws  

Yeah 1cm is very small


----------



## Jenn (May 22, 2007)

Thank you. Yes they do like to show you who has the big gloves. I love to watch them run around boxing. Very amusing mantis.

Cool picture of the molt.


----------



## Ian (May 22, 2007)

Awesome photos Jen  You'll be competing with Igor before long!

Do these feed on D. Melanogaster at this stage, or do they need smaller prey?


----------



## mrblue (May 22, 2007)

nowhere near as good as yours jenn :wink: but theyre alright i guess!  
















i have a male around the size of jenn's (from the looks of these photos) and he takes d.hydeii (though not so readily... he is quite skittish and when i first dump them in he runs about seemingly in a bit of panic, but when i check a bit later he's munching one down, so though i feel he would prefer melanogaster, d.hydeii are fine. having said that, if he was any smaller/any previous instar i think d.hydeii would not be an option).

again, thanks for the photos jenn.


----------



## Jenn (May 24, 2007)

Ian Thanks. One could only hope to be as good as Igor.

Mrblue your pictures are great...


----------



## Ian (May 24, 2007)

Nice photos as well MrBlue!

A species that I would certainly like to keep in the future.


----------



## mrblue (Jun 6, 2007)

hey all. just thought i'd add a couple more, no point starting a new thread. heres a recently moulted adult female:






and heres a better one of her abdomen tip/sexual organs, theyre way more pronounced than at subadult. apparently she should have a dark spot behind the white blotches on the sides of her abdomen but i think this will be easier to see once she has fattened up:






fingers crossed my male moults to adult soon too, i'll put up some pictures when it does.

EDIT: this forum censors the s e x word and replaces it with "no", so when i say "no organs", it isnt my fault.


----------



## Ian (Jun 6, 2007)

Again nice photos, this species really is a different one!

Good second shot of the "no" organs as well =]


----------



## Laemia (Jun 10, 2007)

Jenn, and anyone else with photos...they were great. I have three oxypulis distinctus and I just love them! I would love to know especially from Jenn the camera you used to take those photos with, thank you.


----------



## Jenn (Jun 10, 2007)

It's a Canon powershot S3 IS with a Raynox 250 macro lens.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 18, 2007)

Some pictures of my adults. Male and Female.

I will be trying to mate them next week.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 18, 2007)

These look so neat!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 19, 2007)

Beautiful pic's!! This species is on my list, That list just keeps on getting bigger &amp; bigger :lol:


----------



## Laemia (Jul 19, 2007)

That fourth photo is just gorgeous! She looks like she's posing for it. I have three nymphs now Jenn and I was wondering what their size is at adult?


----------



## Laemia (Jul 19, 2007)

I have another question for you Jenn...how can you tell their sex when they are nymphs? Or can you? From your photos I think I have three females but I really have no idea. I just love this species and was thinking of trying to breed because they are so petite they wouldn't take up a lot of space that I don't have. Anything you'd like to share I'd love to hear, thank you.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you. They are about an inch, if that. Very tiny creatures but a lot of fun to watch box. I couldnt really tell the males from the females till they were adult. The male does have longer antennas.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 20, 2007)

Well done Jenn!! Guess they punched their way into adulthood!!  

Best wishes breeding this species.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 20, 2007)

> Well done Jenn!! Guess they punched their way into adulthood!!  Best wishes breeding this species.


lol.

thanks Yen


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 21, 2007)

I will just add more here, nothing close to Jenn's level though, here are some pics of the hatchling from ooth traded from Germany. Good to see some of them again.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 22, 2007)

I love the coloring they have when they are little like that. The pictures are great.

I mated my male and female the day before yesterday and my female died today.  Now I have some lonley males...


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

they just made it into my dream mantid list.


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a rather urgent plea...

I have three of these mantids - I was informed that they all were at pre-subadult stadium, but it turned out that one of them is one mould behind my two males, which should moult soon and reach adulthood.

It looks like the youngest mantid is a female - but she is still one moult behing those two males...

So, my question is - what is the life span of this species? Will my female make it in time?

And why everyone says that they grow up to one inch? Everobody tells me that 16-17 milimiters is their max...


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 10, 2007)

They don't die that fast. Your female will have company.


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for your reply!

And what about the size? Is it an ich or just 16-17 milimeters?


----------



## Andrew (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow, I can't wait for my little guys to grow up! Mine are L1/2 and are taking _D. melanogaster _without any problems.


----------



## Kruszakus (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, they are small butchers they are... but after their second moult feed them with D. Hydei - they can easily hunt it down, and they seem to preffer prey of half their size.

Mine ripped a cricket apart, just kind of broke it in half - incredibly voracious predators, and when hungry hey will attack something equally big.

Plus - they are so sweet, so little and full of life!


----------

